# Is He a Pit??? PICS Included



## Tugster (Jun 3, 2010)

Okay.. so here's the deal. I rescued an 8 week old puppy not too long ago. I do know that the mother is a German Shepherd but i have no idea what the father was. The shelter had labeled my pup as a Shepherd/Lab mix.

As he's getting older, I see more and more pit in him. Since you're the experts, I would really appreciate hearing your opinion regarding if he's mixed with pit. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

He's very cute, but it's hard to tell really. Just be happy that you have a great boy on your hands and love him with all you've got, and he'll love you back! That's all that matters. Thank you for rescuing him from the inevitable. By the way, welcome aboard and thanks for joining our site. Hope you enjoy your time here, and I look forward to interacting with you in the future.


----------



## SweetMelissa (Apr 23, 2010)

He is gorgeous! Whatever he is! lol... LadyPit is right! Ya done a great thing for that lil fella! Enjoy him, and welcome!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

looks pit mix.. maybe w/ a GSD(German Shepard)


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

His face does kinda look pitty  Maybe when he is a little older you can tell better


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

What a cutie. Actually looks lab/pit mix. LOL. But I see the GSD too.
My friend has a lab pit mix.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks like a lab/gsd mix I don't see pitty in him at all. I love his colors though he is a beauty and he is going to be a big boy!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't see pit but you will never really know what is behind his genes. I see GSD and Lab but pictures standing up might help more but from what I see, I see no APBT characteristics. Yes he has a square head but you see that in labs all the time I say Lab GSD mix, what a cute puppy!


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

He's such a cute boy! I have a gsd too.I love the feet, he'll grow into those eventually! Take as many pictures as you can, they grow up way to fast with those ears!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

You were probably told Lab and GSD ??? I used to distinguish breeds for the ASPCA and those ladies hated me because they want to call every good pit and pit mix a lab and crazy man eating lab mixes pit mixes... we went round and round, but because I was the vet tech and canine behavior specialist, I generally proved my point.

You made a square assumption, and until he's grown it would be hard to tell, he's not quite lanky enough but looks almost dane like. HOwEVER his ears and half pit stance and sleek coat, hint to some sort of short haired boxy type dog for sure.. I would X lab off, his hair on his tail is too sleek and so is the rest of his scruff LAB X GSD = short shaggy brush like hair,uncomfortable to the touch like a heeler... without seeing the bite and the dog its hard to say, the skull is to short and boxy to be Dobie definitley not boxer... I have seen a tone of APBT mutts and GSD and AKITA crosses come up alot but APBT LAB crosses are overunning the pounds. The EARS do have a pit fold to them and thats about all you have is hints of this or that.... Ehhh~


----------



## Tugster (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your responses! I've included a few more pics that may help determine what my boy's daddy was!




























Hard to tell what he is from this pic.. but this is my favorite one.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Very cute pup I still say GSD mix not pittie, now there could be pit back in the grand parents but I still don't see it. I love the swimming one just adorable!


----------



## ah pits (Apr 14, 2010)

*I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT MIX HE IS.BUT I THINK YOU BOTH ARE LUCKY TO HAVE FOUND EACH OTHER ENJOY.*


----------

